# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  cần giúp đỡ để xóa file xampp!

## quanghuyz2007

các pro trong forum giúp em cái
hum nọ em cài xampp để làm web
bây giờ muốn xóa đi thì lại không được
ai giúp em với , chán quá
help me!!!!!!!!!

----------


## doanhson91

bạn đã vào add/remove prografile unistall chưa ? hay chỉ mới xóa trong program files

----------

